# paph leaf span for blooming



## Cinderella (Nov 6, 2006)

I was just wondering if there was an average leaf span for paph seedlings when they first might bloom. As in all things, I'm sure it just depends but I wondered when to expect that a new paph could possibly bloom.


----------



## slippertalker (Nov 6, 2006)

There is no easy answer. It could be quite small if the parents are dwarf species to very large for kolopakingii and it's hybrids. For standard complex paphs, the spread will be about 15 inches or so, for Maudiae types a bit smaller.


----------



## Rick (Nov 6, 2006)

As slippertalk said it depends on the parentage. There is a lot of variation.

Probably a better rule for expecting flowers is the appearance of new growth at the base of the plant. But once again many species will put on a new growth after flowering rather than before.


----------



## Heather (Nov 6, 2006)

I think if you know what you have we might better be able to say but certainly for species and many hybrids, it depends on which it is.


----------



## Cinderella (Nov 6, 2006)

wow 15 inches is a lot but I'm glad I asked. I was really not asking about any specific paph, just in general.


----------



## littlefrog (Nov 6, 2006)

My wardiis will bloom at 6-8" leaf spans. Paph barbigerum can bloom on a 3 or 4" plant. I've seen kolopakingii blooming on 3'... It is widely variable.


----------



## Stephan (Nov 8, 2006)

and then there's the type of cross to consider. Some can be very difficult to flower simply due to the contradictory nature of the parents 

Cheers
Stephan
Who's exited he has a Delrosi in spike


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2019)

My Paphiopedilum delenatii actually in flower!!


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2019)

Well, I think have posted it already!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 9, 2019)

Cool. It's a great species. Out of curiosity, what motivated you to post it in this random thread from 2006? You should consider starting a new thread in the Paphiopedilum section. The flower is certainly nice enough to deserve its own thread.


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 9, 2019)

Thank you for your interest. This is really new for me. I am writing to you from Cuba, where have my Paph collection, and all this from the web is new. I do not really know how to post, and will be greatful for helping. Hope in my new friends of the group.


----------

